# Tadpole food ???????



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Has any one ever used dried seaweed for feeding their tads ? Petco was out of spirulina flakes , I did not buy the seaweed but was just wondering if it can be fed. Now I know in reality(wild) PDF tads would never ever get there little tails on this . Would it be beneficial or ?????


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Not an answer to your question, but you can use fish flakes!


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I use spirulina/chlorella powder from the health food store. It won't foul your water like flakes can. 

Sent from my Samsung S4


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've moved away from fish flakes and I'm now using Repashy Spawn and Grow and Solient Green.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I've never seen that repashy product. What are the major ingredients? 

Here's a shot of the powder I've had success with... 









Sent from my Samsung S4


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I also use soilent green along with cyclopeez


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone ever use oyster eggs?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

How much chlorella you put in and how often ???


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Frogman8 said:


> How much chlorella you put in and how often ???


I dip my forceps in H2O, then the powder. Then, into tad cup. I repeat every 4 days after water change. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Anyone ever use oyster eggs?


Never even thought about it! 

Do you use oyster eggs?

I am currently just doing tadpole bites for most of the tadpoles, it has been working pretty good!

Marta


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I have not used oyster eggs, but I have been contemplating it due to some good success with other fish foods. I mean, I only have one tadpole so far, but he seems very healthy.

I've been using:
*Omega One Super Color Flakes* (most of the time)
Crude Protein (min) 42.0%
Crude Fat (min.) 11.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 2.0%
Moisture (max.) 8.5%
Ash (max.) 8.0%
Phosphorus (min.) 0.5%
Omega 3 (min.) 2.0%
Omega 6 (min.) 1.0%

*HBH Frog & Tadpole Bites*
Crude Protein (min) 36.0%
Crude Fat (min) 14.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 2.5%
Moisture (max) 20.0% 

*Cylopeeze Gel* (a lot recently)
Crude Protein 7.0% min.
Crude Fat 1.5% min.
Crude Fiber 1.0% max.
Moisture 87.0% max.
Phosphorous 0.05% min.
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 195 mg/kg min.

I've also started trying using Hikari Marine "S". It's pellets that are maybe 1/4 the size of the HBH pellets, which I found my tadpole had trouble eating at first because of their size. I also like all the extra vitamins and trace elements listed in the label.
*Hikari Marine "S"*
Crude Protein 48.0% min.
Crude Fat 8.0% min.
Crude Fiber 4.0% max.
Moisture 10.0% max.
Crude Ash 19.0% max.
Phosphorus 1.0% min.
Ingredients:
Fish Meal, Krill Meal, Whole Crushed Silkworm Pupae, Brewers Dried Yeast, Starch, Dried Seaweed Meal, Fish Oil, Wheat Flour, Chitosan, Spirulina, Dl-Methionine, DHA Oil, L-Lysine, Astaxanthin, Canthaxanthin, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Stabilized Vitamin C), Inositol, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Oil, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Niacin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source Of Vitamin K), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I use to use spectrum new life pellets and cyclopeeze. Worked fine for me and the spectrum NL is supposed to be color enhancing.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I also use tadpole bites among other things
And I have four bennies that are about to pop out their
Front legs.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Frogman8 said:


> Has any one ever used dried seaweed for feeding their tads ? Petco was out of spirulina flakes , I did not buy the seaweed but was just wondering if it can be fed. Now I know in reality(wild) PDF tads would never ever get there little tails on this . Would it be beneficial or ?????


I feed all of my tadpoles a dime-sized piece of nori every few days. My communal tanks of Santa Isabels and Vittatus can almost go through a sheet of it in a week.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Trey said:


> I use to use spectrum new life pellets and cyclopeeze. Worked fine for me and the spectrum NL is supposed to be color enhancing.


the cyclopeez is also a color booster


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out why there's 7 x ??????? marks in the title of this thread? 

Not all at the same time but- Tad bits, Cylopeeze, Krill, Blood worms, Spirulina, Sea micron, Fish flakes, FF's, Doug's mix, and many others. IMO they all get the job done and variety is good.


----------

